# Round One Game One Milwaukee Bucks vs Detroit Pistons



## Brian.

*<center>Time: 1:00 PM ET
Venue: The Palace of Auburn Hills
Bucks @ Pistons
April 18, 2004</center>*

<center>*







vs.







</center>*

<center>



































</center>
<center>*vs.</center>*
<center>



































</center>


----------



## Brian.

Well the games start to matter again. The pistons IMO got the best possible matchup. The pistons were 3-1 vs the bucks this year. The pistons should wrap this up in 5 games.


----------



## fear the fro

All the games were close, but I don't think they ever played us with Rasheed. With them not having TJ and us adding Rasheed this series should be over in 5. I could really do without another 7 game first round series.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>fear the fro</b>!
> All the games were close, but I don't think they ever played us with Rasheed. With them not having TJ and us adding Rasheed this series should be over in 5. I could really do without another 7 game first round series.


Yup the largest margin of victory was 6 points. Having Rasheed obviously gives us an even bigger advantage up front. Although we haven't seen it yet, that big lineup with Memo, Ben, and Sheed could be useful with Milwaukee playing Van Horn and Kukoc at the three spot regularly. Sheed would abuse either or. I suppose LB will stick with Corliss going to work on them in the post.


Matchup of the series has to be Richard Hamilton vs. Michael Redd. I've seen them talking trash plenty of times. They're basically mirror images of each other, except Redd shoots the 3 ball and Rip the mid-range jumper. It ought to be fun seeing them chase each other around screens during games.


----------



## MLKG

The scores have all been close, but that's mostly because Milwaukee always seems to hit a ton of 3's at the end after the game has been decided. 

They have decent swingmen, but there front court is weak, we shouldn't have any problem.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> The scores have all been close, but that's mostly because Milwaukee always seems to hit a ton of 3's at the end after the game has been decided.



That's a good point. I stand corrected, I had completely forgotten about those three point explosions. That made the games seem a lot closer than they were. 

One more key I wanted to add, was us jmping out on their shooters. They love to shoot and if our guys can make their guys like Damon Jones, Mike Redd, Kukoc, Mason (even though it's not his strength), etc. drive to the hole it would be a tremendous advantage in our favor.


----------



## PistonFAN81

got tix to go see game 1 sun @ 1pm. I am so pumped. Can't wait to go!!!! pistons by 50


----------



## nmuman

I think we will easily sweep. Especially with everyone healthy!

Let's just roll all the way to the NBA finals!


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP

If the Pistons can hold the Bucks und 90 points per game in the playoffs they will win this serie easily in 4-5 games.......


----------



## jvanbusk

What, no Sam Cassell guaranteeing victory for this one?


----------



## B Dizzle

Pistons are just too good for this bucks team! I don't think the bucks will play well enough to beat the pistons. Pistons got the better Benchplayers!


----------



## froggyvk

*Pistons Playoff Roster*

Chauncey Billups	
Elden Campbell	
Darvin Ham
Richard Hamilton	
Lindsey Hunter	
Mike James	
Darko Milicic
Mehmet Okur
Tayshaun Prince
Ben Wallace
Rasheed Wallace
Corliss Williamson

I like the move putting Darko in there over Fowlkes. Don't screw with his mindset. It's not like we're missing anything Fowlkes brings anyway. Maybe we'll get lucky and have a blowout game and can give Darko some playoff experience (though every minute Darko plays at home is already with playoff atmosphere)


----------



## froggyvk

NBA.com's new picture of Darko:










With Authority!


----------



## D.Spartan

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> NBA.com's new picture of Darko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Authority!


After the whistle


----------



## rainman

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> NBA.com's new picture of Darko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Authority!


was that in warmups because we sure didnt see much of that this year. to me that was a shame. there is a thinking that you couldnt have a veteran team that was making a run for a title and have a raw rookie get any real time on the court. i have always been of the mindset you could do both,i have said before i have never seen a guy in any sport who was generally considered a future star get so little repsect from his coach. oh well. go pistons! like moses malone once said, fo fo fo, only question is who comes out of the west.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> NBA.com's new picture of Darko:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With Authority!


With authority?

I don't know about that, man. :laugh:


----------



## Lope31

LOL. They changed the Darko pic back. It WAS a sweet dunk. Now it is a jumper.


----------



## MLKG

From the Detroit News:



> Rookie Darko Milicic has gone from blond to a colorful new platinum blond look.
> 
> “Oh man, he brought out the Eight Mile Eminem look on us today,” Ham said. “Hopefully, that means he’s focused.”
> 
> Milicic said: “It looks good.”
> 
> Who told you?
> 
> “The girls,” he said with a sly smile.


This should be interesting to see.

http://www.detnews.com/2004/pistons/0404/16/p04-124975.htm


----------



## jvanbusk

Really, I think if Tayshaun and Chauncey are playing agressively and we are hitting shots there is no way we are going to lose this series. The thing that I like most about Rip is he wears his opponent out. So if Redd is guarding him, that's a good situation for the Pistons. He'll work him, and getting him moving around alot.


----------



## MLKG

Redd and Rip have basically torn each other up this year. They can't guard each other and they will both get their 25 points. That matchup won't decide the series. Tayshaun - Mason/Vanhorn will be an important one. But still, I really can't see the series going longer than 5.


----------



## froggyvk

What is up with playoff schuleding?

Game 1: Today
Game 2: Wednesday
Game 3: Saturday
----

Why the long breaks between games?

One hour till game time...


----------



## jvanbusk

I'm starting to feel the playoff buzz a little bit. I think if the Pistons play their game and do it well, they should win.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> What is up with playoff schuleding?
> 
> Game 1: Today
> Game 2: Wednesday
> Game 3: Saturday
> ----
> 
> Why the long breaks between games?
> 
> One hour till game time...



They did the same thing last year, for whatever reason. I guess it's to stretch the series out and... 

Now that I think about it, I can't come up with an explanation on why they need a two game break between games in the same city.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

I'm definately going for the Pistons because of Ben Wallace and Rip Hamilton. The downside is that if they when, Billups and Okur have to as well.


----------



## DetBNyce

Bill Raftery and Brent Musberger?!?!


An objective view of the game should be nice...


----------



## jvanbusk

Raftery and Musberger are fine....

But nothing beats George and Billy.


----------



## jvanbusk

Pretty solid start, except for leaving Damon Jones for a wide open three attempt. Elden Campbell is the first big man of the bench, which I find interesting.


----------



## PacersguyUSA

Why doesn Ben Wallace even try to score?


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Why doesn Ben Wallace even try to score?


He actually does a pretty good job getting to the basket and getting himself good shots, he just has trouble putting them in. Maybe if he keeps taking a decent number each game, enough that he gets in the offensive flow without disrupting their game plan, he'll get better and better at them. Could you picture Wallace as he is now, only with the capability of some consistent low to mid teen scoring?


----------



## PacersguyUSA

At this pace, Billups should be injured by the 3rd quarter.


----------



## mrfrodo

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> At this pace, Billups should be injured by the 3rd quarter.


Yeah, Im holding my breath everytime he falls


----------



## fear the fro

Elden Campbell is getting abused on D and can't hit a shot to save his life. No idea why he's playing instead of Memo. Redd has made some crazy shots, hopefully he can't keep that up.


----------



## mrfrodo

Great shot by Ben to end the quarter, it would great if he could make shots like those consistently


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>fear the fro</b>!
> Elden Campbell is getting abused on D and can't hit a shot to save his life. No idea why he's playing instead of Memo. Redd has made some crazy shots, hopefully he can't keep that up.


I would argue every shot that Redd takes is a crazy shot. He must have the ugliest release in the NBA, but he gets it done so you can't fault him too much. 

Good first quarter ended with a Ben Wallace buzzer beater.


----------



## DetBNyce

Ben has increased his scoring average by almost 3 points, that's more than enough for one season to the next.


----------



## thrillhouse

just got in to see ben with the nice play, hopefully we can keep it up.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> At this pace, Billups should be injured by the 3rd quarter.


Your snide, baiting remarks really aren't appreciated here. If you want to have a civil discussion you definately are more than welcome. Please, don't try to start flame wars for the sake of it though.


----------



## jvanbusk

Our defense is suffocating right now. Although I don't know how good of an idea it is to have 4 guys guard one man and leave Toni Kukoc open for a three. I probably wouldn't go that far, but I love the level of intensity the Pistons are playing at right now.


----------



## mrfrodo

We don't even have to hit jumpers right now. Every shot is a layup or dunk.


----------



## MLKG

This game is being officiated a lot more touchy than the games yesterday. They are calling a lot of ticky tack stuff. (Kukoc foul prime example)


----------



## mrfrodo

What a terrible call on Ben....He barely grazed the bucks player with the body and it didn't even move him at all. Ridiculous...........


----------



## DetBNyce

The lead is stuck between 9-11 points. If we make our layups, it's be a blowup by now. 

Corliss is having a great opening game.


----------



## reHEATed

lol @ billups flop


----------



## DetBNyce

Lately we've been known to have great 3rd quarters, in which we've come out and blown the other team out the water.


----------



## jvanbusk

17 point lead right now, are we finally starting to put the Bucks away? If Milwaukee continues to turn the ball over like they are, definately.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 17 point lead right now, are we finally starting to put the Bucks away? If Milwaukee continues to turn the ball over like they are, definately.


This is great! The press is killing them.


----------



## DetBNyce

Dong! Dong!


----------



## irishfury

Big Ben Is a monster everywhere on the court doing everything


----------



## DetBNyce

I don't really like this small lineup on the floor. We're matching up with Milwaukee instead of having them matchup with us.


----------



## jvanbusk

Our shooting percentage for this game can not be all that good. Missing way too many wide open shots. Just when you think you've got them put away, here come the Bucks with a 7-0 run to start the 4th quarter.


----------



## DetBNyce

108-82

Final score.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> Why doesn Ben Wallace even try to score?


Ben Wallace:

17 points, 14 boards, 3 stls, and a block. 

And numerous charges taken, I wonder how many charges he took today. It had to be at least 5 and I may be shortchanging him.


----------



## nmuman

Wow! Detroit is sooo good!


----------



## fear the fro

That game was sick. I don't know how anyone could say watching the Pistons is boring after that. I watched the game on UPN but switched to ESPN when they called time-outs and stuff to say what the commentators were saying before they cut to commercial and after the game was over and one of them said "The Bucks shot themselves in the foot..." Wrong. Give the Pistons D some credit. Almost all of those turnovers were forced, not lucky.


----------



## froggyvk

Man the ESPN coverage is horrible. I'm watching UPN and the "We Want Darko" chants start (loud) and I flip over to ESPN and I can't even hear them. Then there's Brent Musburger: "Well uhhh Raft uhh I think the Pistons uhh.....Ben Wallace is uhh...great defensive player uhhh." Bil Raftery: "A little...nickel-dimer.."

Meanwhile on UPN

Bill Laimbeer: "Gotta shoot"
George Blaha: "Shot clock down to one, Rasheed lets it fly..."
Bill: "Bang."
George: "BANG! BANG! BANG!"


----------



## Lope31

Aww I had to watch it on the ESPN telecast.  

Still a phenomonal game though.


----------



## froggyvk

Defensive mastery...The Bucks had 82 points this game, which matched their season low. The other they won 82-62 against Toronto.


----------



## PistonFAN81

WOW! thats all I can say I went to the game and man was it amazing! I am serious I went to a game last year and there was no way that the atmosphere felt anything like it did tonight. It was so much fun I suggest if you have a chance to go to a playoff game no matter what one, go it was so much fun the crowed was awesome the game was awesome, I looked around at one point in the game and it happened to be after a dunk and the place went insane!!! It looked like that picture of the staple center where they show the whole place goin crazy, wow it was just awesome


----------



## DetBNyce

Nothing is like Bill and George, but I had to watch on ESPN, UPN's TV quality is just terrible. I enjoyed the commentators too, they were very objective. You seem to get that when you bring in "guest" commentators. It was mostly Raftery's commentary that I enjoyed though.


----------



## bigdbucks

Congrats on the win. You guys have a great defensive team. I am a diehard Bucks fan but i know when we are overmatched. I was praying we wouldn't have to play you guys. I picked the Pistons to play the Spurs in the finals and I am really liking those picks. Detroit is definetly the best in the east. 25 TO's is never gunna win a game. Hopefully we take 1 or 2 to make the series look good. GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!


----------



## PacersguyUSA

> Originally posted by <b>PistonFAN81</b>!
> WOW! thats all I can say I went to the game and man was it amazing! I am serious I went to a game last year and there was no way that the atmosphere felt anything like it did tonight. It was so much fun I suggest if you have a chance to go to a playoff game no matter what one, go it was so much fun the crowed was awesome the game was awesome, I looked around at one point in the game and it happened to be after a dunk and the place went insane!!! It looked like that picture of the staple center where they show the whole place goin crazy, wow it was just awesome


Yeah, I'm definately buying tickets to the finals games if we get there.


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>DetBNyce</b>!
> Nothing is like Bill and George, but I had to watch on ESPN, UPN's TV quality is just terrible. I enjoyed the commentators too, they were very objective. You seem to get that when you bring in "guest" commentators. It was mostly Raftery's commentary that I enjoyed though.


I like the national telecast myself. It generally gives you an unbiased opinion on the game. As much as I like what Laim did for the pistons on the floor his commentary does bug me occasionally. George Blaha on the other hand though is great. The FSND crew of Kelser and Mcleod wants to make me puke thank god they don't do playoff games.


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>bigdbucks</b>!
> Congrats on the win. You guys have a great defensive team. I am a diehard Bucks fan but i know when we are overmatched. I was praying we wouldn't have to play you guys. I picked the Pistons to play the Spurs in the finals and I am really liking those picks. Detroit is definetly the best in the east. 25 TO's is never gunna win a game. Hopefully we take 1 or 2 to make the series look good. GO BUCKS!!!!!!!!


The bucks to their credit didn't give up. There were many times where they could have quit but they didn't. Not having TJ hurts the bucks but they had little chance in this series to begin with. Down low the bucks can't stop Rasheed and it doesn't help that Van Horn and Joe Smith tend to disappear come playoff time.


----------



## jvanbusk

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> I like the national telecast myself. It generally gives you an unbiased opinion on the game. As much as I like what Laim did for the pistons on the floor his commentary does bug me occasionally. George Blaha on the other hand though is great. The FSND crew of Kelser and Mcleod wants to make me puke thank god they don't do playoff games.


For me, it depends on who is doing the national telecast. Even though, many people have stated their disdain for Brent Musberger, I have always been a fan. In fact, he's probably my favorite college football play-by-play guy.


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> 
> 
> For me, it depends on who is doing the national telecast. Even though, many people have stated their disdain for Brent Musberger, I have always been a fan. In fact, he's probably my favorite college football play-by-play guy.


That's what he should stick to, college football. I don't like him as a basketball commentator, he screws up too much. The ESPN commentary is a change of pace for me, it's good to hear the game from a fair commentator, which they usually have on the national broadcast. Usually...


----------



## MLKG

> Originally posted by <b>Brian</b>!
> 
> 
> I like the national telecast myself. It generally gives you an unbiased opinion on the game. As much as I like what Laim did for the pistons on the floor his commentary does bug me occasionally. George Blaha on the other hand though is great. The FSND crew of Kelser and Mcleod wants to make me puke thank god they don't do playoff games.


I think Kelser has the best actual commentary out of the 4 Pistons broadcasters. He really knows what he's talking about, has great insight, and despite being a Michigan State and Detroit guy- he doesn't act like a homer at all on the air. Blaha is easily the most talented as a play by play guy. Mcleod is easily the worst, he's pretty terrible. Laimbeer can be funny with the way he subtiley make fun of players, but he can be a bit arrogant at times too- and that grin on his face whenever he is on camera is just scary.

If I could mix and match em, I would put Kelser and Blaha together- but then again, I guess that would make Mcleod completely unbareable to watch without Kelser to save him.


----------



## DetBNyce

Rick Mahorn is the worst and there is no explanation for why they even let Vinnie "talk" on the radio.

I like Greg myself too. I tend to like the broadcasters that break the game down, rather than the actaul play by play guys. Sometimes it's fun to see or I should say hear if the analysts is thinking what I am or has the same reasoning that I do.


----------



## Brian.

> Originally posted by <b>Mike luvs KG</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Kelser has the best actual commentary out of the 4 Pistons broadcasters. He really knows what he's talking about, has great insight, and despite being a Michigan State and Detroit guy- he doesn't act like a homer at all on the air. Blaha is easily the most talented as a play by play guy. Mcleod is easily the worst, he's pretty terrible. Laimbeer can be funny with the way he subtiley make fun of players, but he can be a bit arrogant at times too- and that grin on his face whenever he is on camera is just scary.
> 
> If I could mix and match em, I would put Kelser and Blaha together- but then again, I guess that would make Mcleod completely unbareable to watch without Kelser to save him.


I don't think Kelser is that bad himself I think it is the pairing with Mcleod that makes it unbearable. There are just too many bad jokes between them for me to handle. A person I forgot about that I hate is Rick Mahorn. He generally only does radio but he has nothing intelligent to bring to the broadcast. He replaced John Long who I thought did a good job albeit a bit boring but at least he wasn't dumb like Mahorn. As for laim I think he is hit or miss. Sometimes he comes across as smart and witty other times he is just a mess.


----------



## jvanbusk

Laim's way of just ripping on players and teams is downright hilarious. I love when they do the NBA scoreboard segment and there's a horrible game on the schedule. Laimbeer will always have some sort of remark about how bad the teams are.

As far as Ricky goes, I agree he's about as boring as it comes. But, he is sometimes a funny guy without trying to be funny. If you listen to him closely you'll hear him say something blatantly obvious or he'll repeat himself. Sometimes he starts a sentence, and doesn't know how to finish it. That's always good for a good chuckle. I like it when he uses phrases like, "Sneaky big".


----------



## DetBNyce

> Originally posted by <b>jvanbusk</b>!
> Laim's way of just ripping on players and teams is downright hilarious. I love when they do the NBA scoreboard segment and there's a horrible game on the schedule. Laimbeer will always have some sort of remark about how bad the teams are.
> 
> As far as Ricky goes, I agree he's about as boring as it comes. But, he is sometimes a funny guy without trying to be funny. If you listen to him closely you'll hear him say something blatantly obvious or he'll repeat himself. Sometimes he starts a sentence, and doesn't know how to finish it. That's always good for a good chuckle. I like it when he uses phrases like, "Sneaky big".


"Send the Memo" has to be the worst commentary line out there. LOL

I have to agree on the Laimbeer scoreboard scenario, that is hilarious.


----------



## MLKG

Oh God, I forgot about Mahorn. Nothing is more annoying than how he constantly refers to Chauncey as Mr. Big Shot. He never even says his name, every single time he references him he calls him Mr. Big Shot. Plus he talks very slow and always sounds like he's stoned. He does seem to have a problem finishing thoughts.

One of my favorite Laim calls this year was against Toronto when Michael Bradley pulled down a rebound and then started waving his elbows around, then Laim deadpans in his usual dry fashion "Michael Bradley acts like he has muscles, and everybody laughs at him" :laugh:.


----------



## zeebneeb

How can you dislike Mcloud?

He brings energy, and is pumped up about the game.


I am really bamboozled by that statement.

"The Pistons are killing them"!

Kelser saving Mcloud? LMAO! Kelser is like a robot, never adds any excitment, just keeps stating the obvious like John Long;


"He hit the shot George" Holy crap John, are you sure?


----------



## Jwick

*the game was tiiiiiiiiiiiiight*

Even though I had some real crappy seats at the game. I still had a great time. Ben Wallace was tearing it up and so was Rasheed. X2 baby!!!!! It was nice to see Darko get some PT at the end and score too! GOOD JOB PISTONS! Lets take Game 2 and the rest of the playoffs!


----------



## fear the fro

How could anyone not like Bill Laimbeer? He is hilarious. Not afraid to dog any player or team, whether or not they deserve it. Last season I liked the UPN team better but this year with Laim doing ESPN Rick Mahorn's commentary was horrible. The guys who do my high school team's games could add about as much as he did. I don't think McLeod is that bad, or that Kelser is that good. Blaha and Laim are the best.


----------



## froggyvk

I like Fred and Greg more than George and Bill. I just have more energy watching the game when they call it. Greg has the best analysis and I like Fred McCloud. "Rip shoots - The Bottom!" and "He absolutely BLEW the dunk!" are my favorites.


----------



## PistonFAN81

i personally love george and bill I think that they are so funny especially how biased bill is for your home team every true fan has to have a commentator that loves your team just as much as you do It is great, I think that george puts the excitment into the game!!!


----------

